# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Muere tiroteado uno de los pocos halcones nacidos este año en la ciudad de Madrid

## NoRegistrado

*Un joven ejemplar urbano de esta ave rapaz fue abatido el pasado fin de semana. Siete parejas reproductoras sobreviven en la jungla de asfalto, y este año habían sacado adelante trece polluelos*




> El halcón peregrino es una especie protegida, catalogada como "vulnerable" en la Comunidad de Madrid. De las veinticinco parejas que viven en ella, siete lo hacen en la capital. Estas habían logrado sacar adelante trece polluelos este año, pero uno de ellos fue abatido a tiros el pasado fin de semana. La organización SEO/Birdlife, encargada del censo y seguimiento de polluelos y adultos, ya ha anunciado que denunciará el caso ante la Fiscalía y la Consejería de Medio Ambiente de la comunidad.
> 
> El joven ejemplar se encontró el pasado domingo 30 de agosto entre las localidades madrileñas de Ajalvir y Daganzo en estado grave. A pesar de ingresar en el Centro de Recuperación y Hospital de Fauna Silvestre de GREFA, las lesiones en las alas, el pecho y una pata, junto a la deshidratación presentada, impidieron su salvación. El equipo de veterinarios encontró diversos perdigones alojados en su cuerpo, responsables de la muerte.
> 
> "Está prohibidísimo, se considera un delito penal", recuerda a Teknautas la técnica del Áre de Seguimiento de SEO/Birdlife, Arantza Leal. La experta lamenta que, precisamente, la ciudad es uno de los lugares más seguros para estos animales, al no enfrentarse (en teoría) al expolio de los nidos y la caza. El animal fue encontrado en un coto de caza, lo que no exonera de responsabilidades al cazador, debido a las leyes nacionales que protegen a estos halcones.
> 
> "La denuncia va contra el coto", adelanta Leal. En su opinión el propio coto debería identificar al miembro responsable para evitar que esto vuelva a repetirse en el futuro. No es la primera vez que sucede algo así con un animal nacido en la capital española: Leal comenta que hace dos años ocurrió lo mismo con otro juvenil que se alejó hasta Móstoles. Estos viajes de los ejemplares urbanos son debidos al carácter territorial de los halcones, que los obliga a buscar nuevas zonas conforme crecen.
> 
> El ave fue encontrada fuera de Madrid capital, pero es una de los pocos halcones peregrinos urbanitas de la ciudad. Gracias al anillamiento llevado a cabo por SEO/Birdlife, pudieron establecer que se trataba de uno de los polluelos de la pareja que anida en lo alto del Hospital Central de la Defensa Gómez Ulla, en el distrito de Latina.
> ...


http://www.elconfidencial.com/tecnol...madrid_998569/

Hace falta mucha educación.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Que lástima. Son preciosos

----------

